# BBq Hash



## wyatt2050 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good bbq hash recipe?


----------



## bassman (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you asking about corned beef hash?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 16, 2009)

I assume you are asking about any kind of a has but smoky flavored?  Or are you doing something naughty making some BBQHaSh...
So, I would suggest taking any for of smoked beats you have, could use ribs, chicken, sausage, heck smoke up some corned beef, any one of those chopped or ripped up.  Also throw on an oniod cut in half and smoke but not so it is mushy, still firm enough to dice. Personally I would add in a head of garlic, you could even poke a few holes in some potatoes, rub them with oil and let them smoke, cool and cube, mix everything and put into a cast iron skillet with some smoked olive oil (I infuse smoked garlic with olive oil) and heat till brown and crunchy, flip and blah...blah...blah... whenever it looks good.  Eat and enjoy.


----------



## wyatt2050 (Mar 17, 2009)

bbq pork hash usually found is South Carolina


----------



## surgem7 (Mar 17, 2009)

Many variations in GA,SC,NC,and VA 

Here is Kathleen Purvis’s family recipe for Brunswick stew. She is the food editor for The Charlotte Observer, but her family roots are in Georgia. 

MY FAMILY'S BRUNSWICK STEW 
Federal rules may say true Brunswick stew has to have two kinds of meat, but I have a passel of kin in Americus who would be glad to argue. The recipe was passed down from my great-grandmother to my grandfather to my father to me. 
4 pounds fresh pork, such as Boston butt 
Water 
3 (15 1/4-ounce) cans whole-kernel corn, drained 
3 (14 1/2-ounce) cans whole tomatoes, drained 
2 1/2 large onions, peeled 
3 pounds potatoes, peeled 
3 (14-ounce) bottles ketchup 
1/2 to 1 quart apple cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon black pepper, or to taste 
Salt to taste 
Place pork in large pot with lid. Add water about halfway up sides, cover and bring to boil. Reduce heat. Simmer slowly until fork-tender, about 2 hours. 
Remove pork from pot and reserve liquid. When pork is cool enough to handle, cut into large chunks, discarding fat or bone. Working in batches, grind pork, 2 cans corn, tomatoes, onions and potatoes together. 
(My grandfather used a food grinder and my father used a blender. I use a food processor - call it progress.) 
Return chopped mixture to pot. Stir in remaining can of corn, ketchup, enough apple cider vinegar to make a thick consistency, salt and pepper. Add liquid from cooking pork if stew is too thick. 
Place on low to medium-low heat and cook slowly, stirring frequently so it doesn't stick, until potatoes are done, at least 1 hour. Makes ... a lot. 
Stew freezes well

Brunswick Stew 
Virginia Style

1 pound chopped or shredded pork butt 
1 pound chopped or shredded chicken 
1 pound beef chuck roast, shredded 
1 large onion, chopped 
28 oz crushed or diced tomatos, with juice 
8 oz (1 small can) of tomato paste 
10 oz lima beans, frozen or canned 
15 oz of cream style corn 
1/4 cup of sugar 
1/2 stick butter 
1/2 cup cider vinegar 
1 oz hot sauce (Texas Pete is traditional in my house) 
1 oz Worcestershire sauce 
juice of 1 lemon 
3 tbls black pepper 
2 tbls salt 
1/2 tbls Dried red pepper flakes


----------

